# Muddy Board für Stereo 2009



## nullstein (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.

Habe mir ja vor kurzem ein Stereo gegönnt und wollte mir nun ein Muddy Board als Dämpferschutz kaufen. Leider steig ich da noch nicht ganz durch. Für die 08er Modelle soll so ein Teil 20 kosten. Und für das 09er Modell habe ich nur das hier gefunden: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...hutzblech-fuer-sting-stereo-fritzz.html?lg=en

Bin ich blöd oder sind das zwei Schutzbleche? Will ja nur das für hinten und mir reicht auch einfache Plaste. Denn CFK braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## acid-driver (8. Oktober 2009)

das sind einfach nur zwei ansichten 

das alte wird nicht passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (8. Oktober 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habe mir ja vor kurzem ein Stereo gegönnt und wollte mir nun ein Muddy Board als Dämpferschutz kaufen. Leider steig ich da noch nicht ganz durch. Für die 08er Modelle soll so ein Teil 20 kosten. Und für das 09er Modell habe ich nur das hier gefunden: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...hutzblech-fuer-sting-stereo-fritzz.html?lg=en
> 
> Bin ich blöd oder sind das zwei Schutzbleche? Will ja nur das für hinten und mir reicht auch einfache Plaste. Denn CFK braucht kein Mensch!



Das blöde an dem Ding, neben dem unsagbaren Preis, ist dass es zwar den Dämpfer nicht aber die Schaltung vor Dreck schützt. Den Dämpfer kannste besser und günstiger mit einem Stück Schlauch und n'er Rohrschelle schützen.


----------



## Curston1976 (4. März 2010)

Und haste zugeschlagen? wollte mal hören ob da schrauben bei sind


----------



## mann_mit_hund (4. März 2010)

zum thema dass das teil den umwerfer nicht mit (oder nur ungenügend) schütz:

hab bei mir, am sting, die löcher etwas aufgebohrt und dann oberhalb dickere gummis zwischen muddy board u strebe gelegt. dadurch hats den winkel verändert und nun ist der umwerfer viel besser geschütz.

so long


----------



## nullstein (5. März 2010)

@Curston1976: Nee! Ick fahr ohne. Und alles is gut.


----------



## derAndre (5. März 2010)

Ich kann nur das patentierte Muddygum von eagle eye empfehlen. Hab ich seid etwa drei oder vier Monaten im Einsatz. Besser geht es kaum. Dämpfer und Umwerfer sind perfekt geschützt. Kein Klümpchen Dreck kommt mehr an den Dämpfer und der Umwerfer bleibt auch ziemlich sauber:







und mal im Einsatz:





Kostenpunkt: 4cent und wenn man keinen alten Schubkarrenschlauch hat noch mal 2,95 für eben diesen. Eagle Eye hat den Schutz mittlerweile noch nach oben verlängert mit einem Stück Plastik oder so. Mir genüg das hier voll und ganz auch wenn hin und wieder der Propedalhebel zusaut.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habe mir ja vor kurzem ein Stereo gegönnt und wollte mir nun ein Muddy Board als Dämpferschutz kaufen. Leider steig ich da noch nicht ganz durch. Für die 08er Modelle soll so ein Teil 20 kosten. Und für das 09er Modell habe ich nur das hier gefunden: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...hutzblech-fuer-sting-stereo-fritzz.html?lg=en
> 
> Bin ich blöd oder sind das zwei Schutzbleche? Will ja nur das für hinten und mir reicht auch einfache Plaste. Denn CFK braucht kein Mensch!



Würde die einfache Lösung vorziehen ,kostet nichts und erfüllt voll seinen Zweck.Und Optisch recht schick ,und  besser als so ein Surfbrett.


----------



## EagleEye (6. März 2010)

Jo ich hab oben noch mit Plastik (von nem alten Blumentopf) eine Verlängerung angebracht damit auch nichts durchkommt und das hält so super und hat mich 0 Cent gekostet 



Bild der 1.Version der Verlängerung (Man muss noch eine Aussparung für die Verstellschrauben des Dämpfers einplanen sonst reißen die einem die Verlängerung ab )


----------



## -Axel- (12. April 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich kann nur das patentierte Muddygum von eagle eye empfehlen. Hab ich seid etwa drei oder vier Monaten im Einsatz. Besser geht es kaum. Dämpfer und Umwerfer sind perfekt geschützt. Kein Klümpchen Dreck kommt mehr an den Dämpfer und der Umwerfer bleibt auch ziemlich sauber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Servus,
Ja super..sowas hab ich noch gesucht 
gleich erst mal innen Baumarkt u. Schlauch kaufen. Welche Schrauben(größe) hast du denn dafür verwendet?

Grüße


----------



## derAndre (12. April 2010)

-Axel- schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ja super..sowas hab ich noch gesucht
> gleich erst mal innen Baumarkt u. Schlauch kaufen. Welche Schrauben(größe) hast du denn dafür verwendet?
> 
> Grüße



Gibt es bei Schubkarren verschieden Größen? Ich hatte den noch zu Hause weil das Laufrad der Schubkarre weggerostet war und das neue Laufrad bereits einen Mantel und Schlauch drin hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Axel- (12. April 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Schubkarren verschieden Größen? Ich hatte den noch zu Hause weil das Laufrad der Schubkarre weggerostet war und das neue Laufrad bereits einen Mantel und Schlauch drin hatte...


 
hi,
ich glaube nicht...denke das ist "Standard"..aber 2,95 sind imme rnoch günstiger als 40,- fürs "original".

ist das nen M6 oder M8 Gewinde der beiden Schrauben!?!

Grüße


----------



## EagleEye (12. April 2010)

ich glaube das sind M4 oder M5 Schrauben, ich kanns dir nicht genau sagen weil ich hab die noch von nem anderen Rahmen rum zufliegen gehabt


----------



## derAndre (12. April 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ich glaube das sind M4 oder M5 Schrauben, ich kanns dir nicht genau sagen weil ich hab die noch von nem anderen Rahmen rum zufliegen gehabt



Ich kann es Dir auch nicht sagen, ich habe so lange in meiner Schraubekiste gewühlt, bis ich zwei passende gefunden habe


----------



## -Axel- (12. April 2010)

dan kram ich auch mal

dank euch


----------



## Büüche (12. April 2010)

Dann halte beim kramen nach M5 Ausschau.


----------



## Nishiki-Cube (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand das Cube Muddy Board am Stereo montiert und kann mal ein Foto einstellen, mich würde interessieren wie das aussieht.

hat jemand am RP23 einen Lizzard Skin Überzieher drauf und könnte ein Foto einstellen.

Einerseits bin ich ein Freund von pragmatischen / kostengünstigen Lösungen, andererseits fährt auch das Auge ein bißchen mit 


Ist das Mudgum unten mit Kabelbindern befestigt, oder wie sonst?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

Nishiki-Cube schrieb:


> hat jemand am RP23 einen Lizzard Skin Überzieher drauf und könnte ein Foto einstellen.


wuerd ich bleiben lassen. scheuert. ausser du schmeisst ihn jede woche in die waschmaschine.



> Einerseits bin ich ein Freund von pragmatischen / kostengünstigen Lösungen, andererseits fährt auch das Auge ein bißchen mit


die sog. schlauchloesung siehst eh fast nicht.



> Ist das Mudgum unten mit Kabelbindern befestigt, oder wie sonst?


jo. einfach ein stueck schlauch und ein schwarzer kabelbinder. der daempfer 
hat unten eh so eine rille am gehaeuse. passt perfekt.


----------



## Route66 (9. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wuerd ich bleiben lassen. scheuert. ausser du schmeisst ihn jede woche in die waschmaschine.
> 
> 
> die sog. schlauchloesung siehst eh fast nicht.
> ...



ACK


----------



## Bikeschreck (28. November 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich kann nur das patentierte Muddygum von eagle eye empfehlen. Hab ich seid etwa drei oder vier Monaten im Einsatz. Besser geht es kaum. Dämpfer und Umwerfer sind perfekt geschützt. Kein Klümpchen Dreck kommt mehr an den Dämpfer und der Umwerfer bleibt auch ziemlich sauber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Leut`le,

stehe auch vor der Entscheidung,meinen Dämpfer zu schützen.Einerseits sieht ja das Original schon edel aus,aber wenn es die volle Schutzfunktion nicht hat,hat es ja auch keinen Wert.Meine Frage wäre jetzt,wie wird der Gummi unten am Bike befestigt.Ich sehe da auf den Bildern keinen Kabelbinder oder ähnliches.

Grüß`le Holger


----------



## EagleEye (28. November 2010)

oben wird er direkt an den beiden Schrauben fest gemacht und unten sind zumindest bei mir auf jeder Seite ein Kabelbinder



siehste direkt hinterm Kettenblatt


----------



## Bikeschreck (28. November 2010)

Danke dir,jetzt sehe ich es,sogar ohne Brille.
Ich bin sogar am überlegen,ob ich mir aus einem dünnen Edelstahlblech(oder Alu) einen Rahmen bastle,da könnte ich den Gummi sogar nach oben hin erweitern,ähnlich der Variante mit dem Blumentopfplastik.Sollte ich da was hin bekommen,werde ich ein paar Bilder einstellen.

Gruß Holger


----------



## EagleEye (28. November 2010)

Ich würd immer etwas nehmen was weicher als alle Teile am Rahmen ist.
Weil meine erste Version hat nach einem kleinen Drop Kontakt mit meiner Dämpfereinstellung gehabt, da alles aus Plastik war hat das nachgegeben und nicht der Dämpfer


----------



## Bikeschreck (28. November 2010)

Okay,an dieses Problem hatte ich natürlich nicht gedacht.

Ich habe soeben die Schlauchvariante mit Kabelbinder und Schrauben fertiggestellt,sieht auch okay aus.Bei einer Probefahrt im Schmodder wird sich dann zeigen,ob es funzt.Im Moment habe ich den Gummi oberhalb der Schrauben Richtung Dämpfer geklappt,da ist sogar der Propedal-Hebel mit Drehknopf etwas geschützt.Vielleicht brauche ich da meine Überlegungen gar nicht weiter zu führen.
Vielen Dank noch mal für die schnellen Antworten.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (28. Juli 2011)

Hatte auch die Gummivariante. Aber mein Gummi war dann doch zu dünn und zerfetzte immer wieder mal.
Anschliessend bastelte ich einen Schutz aus einem alten Aldi-Rad-Schutzblech aus Kunststoff. Jedoch schlug es mir dann Löcher rein vom Dämpferhebel
Dann hab ich mir eins aus Alu geschnitzt. Funzt sehr gut seit einem Jahr und schützt alles in der "Rad-Weichteil-Zone"
(o.k. Gewichtstechnisch ist es sicher nicht allererste Sahne - aber darauf lege ich weniger Wert)


----------



## EagleEye (28. Juli 2011)

nimm nen großen Blumentopf die eignen sich gut dafür


----------



## Vincy (29. Juli 2011)

Hatte mir auch eins übergangsweise zurecht geschnitten, aus einem alten Muddy Board fürs Unterrohr. Inzwischen aber das Cube Carbonteil genommen, dass sieht edler aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (29. Juli 2011)

das Cube Teil bringt aber nicht soviel 
bei mir ist der Dämpfer komplett geschützt und auch der Umwerfer


----------



## baumeister21 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe einfach ein altes SKS Shockblade zurechtgesägt. 2 Löcher rein gebohrt für die Schrauben und unten Kabelbinder wie das hier viele mit dem Schlauch gemacht haben. 
Funktioniert auch super. Fotos kann ich euch leider gerade nicht machen, da ich im Krankenhaus liege...


----------



## Bikeschreck (29. Juli 2011)

Vibriert da bei ruppigen Abfahrten im Geländer nichts? okay, man spart sich die Klingel.
Ich bleibe doch lieber bei der Schlauchvariante.Es ist mir der Schlauch nur einmal ins Profil gerutscht. Das hat etwas geschlabbert, aber defekt war nix. Das Original ist natürlich vom Aussehen her nicht zu toppen, die Funktion ist aber grenzwertig. Bisher haben Dämpfer und Umwerfer sämtliche Schlammschlachten relativ sauber überstanden.
Ich habe mal ein Foto eingestellt.


----------



## EagleEye (29. Juli 2011)

Bikeschreck, mach dir mal oben noch eine Verlängerung aus Hartplastik das bringt viel



(nur musst du im Gegensatz zu mir eine Aussparung für den Dämpfer einarbeiten, das hab ich erst nach dem 1. kräftigen Einfedern gemerkt )


----------



## heizer1979 (30. Juli 2011)

so schicke bikes mit schläuchen veredelt, ich weiss nicht...


----------



## EagleEye (30. Juli 2011)

wieso? man sieht es kaum, richtig angestellt passt es sich dem Rad an und vorallem funktioniert es besser als die original Teile von Cube
Ich find auch dass die ******* aussehen


----------



## Bikeschreck (30. Juli 2011)

heizer1979 schrieb:


> so schicke bikes mit schläuchen veredelt, ich weiss nicht...



Dieses Bike muss nicht schick aussehen, sondern soll mich den Berg hoch  und runter bringen. Und das bei jedem Wetter, vor allem bei Schlamm!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der  Gummi ist bei mir nur dran, damit der Dämpfer etwas geschützt ist. Bei  mir hat Funktion Vorrang vor schönem Aussehen. Deshalb ist meine  Kettenführung auch Selbstbau und funktioniert sogar super(wurde hier im  Forum aber schon oft behandelt). Als Mudguard an der Gabelbrücke habe  ich mir einen ausgedienten Neopren-Überschuh umgebastelt, der tut es  auch.
Ich sehe jetzt schon die entsetzten Gesichter der Leser und schmunzel einfach mal mit.


----------



## EagleEye (30. Juli 2011)

och doch schick aussehen muss es auch, aber Funktion ist schon wichtiger 
den Mudgard an der Gabel, hab ich mir erstmals ausm Schlauch gebaut aber dann einen fertigen gekauft, die sind einfach besser zu montieren. Weil du musst nicht immer Kabelbinder da haben


----------



## Bikeschreck (30. Juli 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Weil du musst nicht immer Kabelbinder da haben



Na ja, recht hastè schon, doch im Moment habe ich noch genug Kabelbinder rumliegen. Die gekauften sehen aber schon edel aus, genau wie die Carbon-Muddyboards- ich geb`s ja zu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (30. Juli 2011)

nä die Carbon Dinger sehen  doof aus, so klein so nutzlos 
Ja zu Hause hab ich auch genug Kabelbinder, aber die mit Klett kannste schnell mal dran machen wenn du unterwegs oder auf nem Rennen bist.


----------



## heizer1979 (31. Juli 2011)

das original muddy is schon bisserl kurz, stimmt. der schlamm/dreck wird dann nach der fahrt direkt entfernt. kann ja jeder handhaben wie er will
dieses muddyguard vorne schützt vor dreck im gesicht? oder im gabelschacht?


----------



## EagleEye (31. Juli 2011)

Gesicht, das bringt extem viel, wobei ich es nur bei 200mm Gabeln ausprobiert hab

Jo ich vermute der Dämpfer überlebt es auch wenn er direkt mit Dreck beworfen wird, aber bei meiner Konstruktion bekommt er nichts aus, außer ein paar vereinzelte Tropfen


----------



## heizer1979 (31. Juli 2011)

sowas könnt ich auch gebrauchen. hab dieses jahr schon viel dreck "gefressen" und ohne brille gehts dann gar nicht mehr vorallem bei regen. ist das auch ne eigenkonstruktion oder gibts da was zu kaufen?

der dämpfer ist noch ganz gut abgedeckt, aber teile der schaltung bekommen schlamm/dreck ab. aber das wollten die so denn auf der innenseite (bei nem 2.40 reifen nicht zu erkennen) steht -i like it dirty-


----------



## EagleEye (31. Juli 2011)

ja die gibts auch zu kaufen 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=17293&type=search

Bei meiner Konstruktion ist Dämpfer und Schaltwerk vor Schlamm geschützt


----------



## Bikeschreck (31. Juli 2011)

Ein bissel Dreck hat man immer an den Dämpferrohren, doch eine richtige Schlammpackung hatte ich an meinem noch nicht. 
Den Muddy habe ich installiert, nachdem ich bei einer Fahrt zur Arbeit bergab eine volle Breitseite Pfützenwasser ins Gesicht bekam. Da war die Brille voll zu, so daß ich eine Notbremsung hinlegen musste. Im Netz wurden diese Teile beworben, also habe ich erst mal die Bastellösung versucht, mit der Option, später ein Originalteil zu erwerben. Mir reicht jetzt diese "Notlösung", ich werde mir wohl kein Original zulegen. aber es ist ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend!!!
Egal, wie man es hält, ich finde diese Teile genial. Ist für mich auch eine Art "Sicherheitsteil", da man in einem Singletrail mit Schlammlöchern nicht so einfach zum Stehen kommen kann. Und wenn dann eine Wurzel quer kommt,welche Du nicht sehen kannst, hebst Du ab wie eine Mirage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1979 (31. Juli 2011)

hey danke für den link, das teil wird bestellt
17,95 sind ja schon saftig... 
wo wir wieder beim selberbauen landen...
aber ich bastel nicht gerne 
grüße heizer


----------



## EagleEye (31. Juli 2011)

naja 17â¬ sind schon einiges, aber bei dem was wir fÃ¼r die RÃ¤der hinlegen ...


----------



## Bikeschreck (31. Juli 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> naja 17 sind schon einiges, aber bei dem was wir für die Räder hinlegen ...



Eben drum, spare muss man könne!


----------

